# Затрудненное дыхание. 5 лет без решения проблемы.  Мистика :-)



## Wild (6 Авг 2014)

Дорогие врачи, прошу ознакомиться с моей атипичной ситуацией, решение которой я, к сожалению, не могу найти. 

Мои данные:

Возраст - 23 года
Рост - 186 см
Вес - 60 кг
не курю, редко пью
Не буду рассказывать о хождениях по врачам, сразу перейду к текущим жалобам.

Вот они:

ощущение сдавленности шеи в течение 5 лет с переменным успехом, но *никогда* не уходило полностью;
ощущение "инородного тела" в горле в течение 5 лет с переменным успехом, но *никогда* не уходило полностью;
периодические приступы сдавленности в груди и животе, затрудненное дыхание;
скованность в грудном отделе позвоночника между лопатками;
периодический свист при выдохе (спирограмма показывает легкую бронхиальную обструкцию, сильное снижение скорости выдоха при форсированном выдохе);

Что важно понимать:

ЛОР смотрел горло, сказал что язычная миндалина слегка увеличена, но это вряд ли может быть причиной такого состояния. Также сказал, что искривлена носовая перегородка, 19 августа буду исправлять;
Аллерголог не выявил никаких аллергий, были проведены тест крови и надрезный тест на руке;
2 пульмонолога склонны считать, что "данных за бронхиальную астму нет", а спирометрию я просто не могу корректно выполнять "из-за функциональных расстройств". Один пульмонолог сразу выписал ингаляторы, толком не обследовав;
приступов удушья (характерного для астматиков) никогда не было, ночью с кашлем не просыпаюсь;
в семье никто не болел астмой, бронхитами и прочими хроническими респираторными заболеваниями; 
рентген-снимки шейного отдела (делал несколько раз) показывают листез. Простыми словами рентгенолога – позвонки лесенкой в динамике. Шея назад идет болезненно. 
В данный момент мне все рассказывают про ВСД. Прохожу лечение у психотерапевта (велаксин) и у терапевта, который все мои обследования курирует. Терапевт лечит фитопрепаратами. Дополнительно занимаюсь дыхательной йогой (по типу методики Стрельниковой, если слышали). Эффекта пока никакого. 

Я обращаюсь к вам потому, что по месту моего жительства мануальных терапевтов хороших нет, и посоветоваться не с кем.

Вопрос – *может ли мое состояние быть вызвано проблемами с позвоночником?* Бывали ли такие случаи? Прошу помочь с диагностированием моего состояния.

Готов к платным консультациям, если кто-то из вас имеет четкое представление о том, как исправить мою проблему. 

*Заранее спасибо!*


----------



## линуксоид (8 Авг 2014)

1) Какие обследования проводились, сканы, заключения
2) Какие дополнительные жалобы имеете, когда появились и т.д. Имеет значение все мелочи, даже на Ваш взгляд самые незначительные
3) Дает ли результат лечение у психотерапевта, на Ваш взгляд
4) Подробней про скованность, где, в каких отделах, есть ли скованность в суставах,  каких, как эта скованность проходит
5) У родственников по мужской линии имеются ли системные заболевания  и какие именно?
Будем думать


----------



## Wild (28 Сен 2014)

Линуксоид, здравствуйте! Извините за долгий ответ. Думал, что никто уже не обратит внимание на тему.

1. В основном обследования делали по части дыхательной системы.
Спирометрия – объем выдоха 69% от нормы, при форсированном выдохе – 45%. 
Рентген легких ничего не показал.
ЭКГ, узи сердца - норма.
Общая кровь, моча, эозинофилы кровяные тесты на аллергены – все в норме.

2. Все описал. Единственное – в положении лежа ощущения хуже.

3. По снижению стресса – да, по лечению первопричины – нет. 

4. Чувствую напряжение в груди, напряжение и усталость в грудном отделе сзади (между лопаток примерно). Дополнительно – есть листез в шейном отделе, шея плохо идет "назад", сопровождается болевыми ощущениями.

5. Отец погиб в 28 лет, до этого был здоров абсолютно. Никакой астмы и подобного в семье нет.


----------



## линуксоид (28 Сен 2014)

Если есть возможность --- выложите сканы обследования.Хотелось бы глянуть самому что норма а что нет.И спирометрия тоже ,скан результата.Тк то что Вы говорите мало информативно.Нарушения есть ,но Вы не точно называете показатели измерения ,поэтому выводы сделать сложно.Дайте сканы а я буду их интерпретировать сам тк.важны все (даже мелкие ) ньюансы.Тогда пойдем дальше.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Окт 2014)

МРТ органов грудной клетки не делали?


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

Хотелось бы узнать как решилась данная проблема. Где же автор?


----------

